# Remington 700 ML Boltspring replace.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Coflicting data on just how many pounds the bolt spring is on a Remington 700 Muzzle loader. One source says 22 pounds and another claims 24 pounds. Brownells has sold a stronger spring for a long time to replace the factory spring. I wanted to buy a couple and replace my stock springs,( read story here, [URL]http://thunderbucks.com/tbforum/inde...pic,657.0.html] )as to why I decided to replace them.

Brownells either were out or no longer handles them when I went to order them. But I found out *****. thank you Josmund)*** I could get a 29 pound spring from Wolff Gun Springs. I ordered two of them and they arrived Monday afternoon in the mail. It rained here on Thursday and I had to take Kare to a doctors visit so the morning was pretty much shot as far as doing a major project so I removed the bolt from the 54 cal And tore it down. I had did that once before about 2005 when I installed the Canadian 209 primer kit and removed the # 11 cap striker. Is a fairly simple job of screwing a tool that was supplied with the primer comnverstion kit on to the bolt face compress the spring then push the striker down on a hard object so a folk can be sliped in place to hold all the tenstion so I could drive a tiny pin out.Once that is out you unscrew the stricker and the old spring is loose.
the new spring is at least one inch longer than the old one. I buffed all the parts installed the new spring and it is ready to have me shoot test it. I should mention we make our own snap caps with those tiny mecianal pencil ereasers they fit where a 209 primer goes and with a tiny hole work on a #11 nipple and fit into small and large rifle case primer pockets. One down and one to go.

So it was a rainy day and I had not put the Remingtons away after the bolt spring up grade 4-26-14
This is the 50 cal, one my wife got for me.



This is the 54 cal.










Remington 700 ML bolt and a Remington bolt take down tool.



How it is used to take the bolt down.




How it is used to take the bolt down.








The knurled tool came with the Canadian 209 kit I bought for the 54cal. once screw on fully you press down on the fireing pin part and slid a little fork in place which also came with the kit.



Another fork view. You need that in place to drive a pin out so you can unscrew the firing pin and remove the old spring. Note the small hole in the bolt end.



Old spring is the short one, been told it is only a 24# spring. The new spring is a Wolff 29 # one.



I learned many years ago on my first Remington 700 center fire you do not use a wet type lube on the bolt as they will freeze up. I use this stuff which is like dri slide. It goes on wet and dry's to a super slippery surface in minutes.



Again Thank you for the help in so many ways Sabot loader and Josmund for finding me the springs I needed.

 Al


----------

